# Did I scimp on buying my mom an upgraded tv, or hit a home run?



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

So since the digital transition came, I wanted to buy her a new tv. I live with her (going back to school, life sidetracked since major life threatening surgery over 3 years ago), we have directv, but she's never had a decent tv in the bedroom.

I bought her this:

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-32PFL...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1244944275&sr=8-1

I found it had excellent pQ of the 32" tvs, but not as good as Sony, Samsung, or the plasmas (But I REALLY didn't want to go beyond $500). The tv looks excellent on Directv, but I still want to ask this question.

BTW, I don't know why it says 720p, because I have it running on 1080i on her H21.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I find the philips TV's to have a pretty good PQ--like you said, not as good as say Sony, but still, for the price, it is good. 

the TV is native 720p which means it will do 1280x720 resolution. you should configure your DVR to match that is the TV has to downconvert the 1080 (1920x1080) to fit it's screen. likeley not noticeable on that screen size, but still might help...

I have 3 of the 37" version of that TV and they work great...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Zellio said:


> BTW, I don't know why it says 720p, because I have it running on 1080i on her H21.


It will accept 1080i, but will only display 720p.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm a Philips owner myself and am pretty happy. Now, Philips TVs are now made by Funai, who sell TV under other names like Magnavox and Sylvania. Some people might look down their noses at names like that, but I say if it makes you happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the information on the 720p. When switching to 720p I noticed that it was basically 720i on 1080i. Still photos looked the same, but movement looks alot better on 720p.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

If your Mom's happy, I'm happy!


----------

